# Dimmu Borgir - Abrahadabra



## MrKovu (Aug 31, 2010)

[video=youtube;DrvsIrHFsu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrvsIrHFsu0&feature=related[/video]

It is scheduled to be released on September 24, 2010 in Germany, September 27 for the rest of Europe, and October 12 in North America.

1.     "Xibir"       2:50
2.     "Born Treacherous"       5:02
3.     "Gateways"       5:10
4.     "Chess with the Abyss"       4:08
5.     "Dimmu Borgir"       5:35
6.     "Ritualist"       5:13
7.     "The Demiurge Molecule"       5:29
8.     "A Jewel Traced Through Coal"       5:16
9.     "Renewal"       4:11
10.     "Endings and Continuations"       5:58

Honestly, I haven't cared for Dimmu Borgir since Enthrone Darkness Triumphant, and I've only liked a FEW songs from their following albums but I always look forward to new releases.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 31, 2010)

The drumming sounds fake, awesome, but sounds fake...And the vocals just sound _really_ weird, in a not-so-good way.

I've tried so hard to like Dimmu, but I just can't listen to them for more than a song or two.


----------



## Eske (Aug 31, 2010)

I still don't really know how I feel about Dimmu.  They have some awesome songs, but a lot of their music just sounds the same.  They don't push themselves at all.  This sample seems fairly promising, but I'm not exactly going to swing by the music store as soon as the album's released...

Who's this singing, though?  The vocals are lame.  Leave the 'singing' to Shagrath, please...


----------



## Hir (Aug 31, 2010)

Song is atrocious. Badly organized, vocals are terrible, just horrible and uninspired.

Plus their new promo picture makes them look like super kvlt snowmen.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 31, 2010)

Death Cult Armageddon still remains the only album you need from Dimmu Borgir.  The song's alright though, although as noted the singing should have just been left to Shagrath.

...shouldn't this go in The Blue Note?


----------



## Ames (Aug 31, 2010)

Dimmu Borgir is meh.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 31, 2010)

alright ill be lined up outside hot topic 


is hot topic still a source of humour?


holy cow this is really great AWAKEN FROM SLUMBULHHHH

"you got your howard shore LOTR score in my overproduced black metal!"

and now there's a female singing

WHAT IS GOING ONNNNNNN????!?!??!~~

no wonder these guys were on metalocalypse they are basically dethklok
i actually listned to death cult armageddon a long time ago and i do not remember a thing about it


----------



## Hir (Sep 1, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Death Cult Armageddon still remains the only album you need from Dimmu Borgir.


 no it's not, it's rubbish.

all of their albums are either mediocre or just plain shit.


----------

